# Eating out in Manchester



## big eejit (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm off up to Manchester for a few days soon. Any recommendations of places to eat in the city centre? Cafes or pubs or restaurants...


----------



## Chemical needs (Sep 6, 2010)

I quite enjoyed Gengis Khan - Mongolian grill. Think they have two for one on .... Wednesday?


----------



## big eejit (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks. What is Mongolian food like then?


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2010)

dimitri's on deansgate was a favourite of mine for ages... not really eaten out in manc lately, but my dad says it's still the business. do you like greek?


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2010)

omg. their website is incredible.

the food is awesome, honest...


----------



## big eejit (Sep 6, 2010)

That is a hell of a website! I love Greek food and some of the food pics on there look fantastic. That's top of the list.


----------



## Cribynkle (Sep 6, 2010)

Dimitris is lovely - went there a couple of weeks ago and the food was amazing 

If you venture out of the city centre the Third Eye in Didsbury do a fab curry.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 6, 2010)

Check out the Groupon site for Manchester offers, there've been some good restaurant deals lately. 

Also Manchester confidential has good reviews, offers etc.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, Dimitris is excellent.  Tampopo is good for pan-asian stuff, they have a couple of outlets, at the Triangle and Albert Square and it's kind of informal, canteen, big table, bench style thing, so easier to eat on your own.  I used to love El Rincon, but I haven't been for a while and it's tricky to find (off Deangate, down a back alley).

Also just try bimbling around in the Northern Quarter and trying what you come across.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 7, 2010)

Love Saves The Day is a nice place to have lunch or a snack or something.    I hope it still exists, I haven't lived in Manc for 5 years now, but there are reviews on the link from 2008.  Does anyone else know if LSTD is still open?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 8, 2010)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> Love Saves The Day is a nice place to have lunch or a snack or something.    I hope it still exists, I haven't lived in Manc for 5 years now, but there are reviews on the link from 2008.  Does anyone else know if LSTD is still open?


No, it isn't, unfortunately.


----------



## veracity (Sep 11, 2010)

If you like curry, try The Punjab on Wilmslow Road in Rusholme, there's not many places on the Curry Mile I would be happy to recommend, but this is one of them. Southern Indian delicacies a speciality.

If Middle Eastern food is more your thing, you can't go wrong with Aladdins, just opposite The Red Lion on Wilmslow Road in Withington.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 12, 2010)

If you are a beer hound, go to The Marble Arch in Ancoats. Their grub is fairly excellent, too.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Sep 12, 2010)

I really rate Croma, a pizza restaurant just near the town hall. I've been there for my last two birthdays. I always have the roasted vegetable pizza, with extra mushrooms- it's the business!


----------



## big eejit (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for all your recommendations. We went to Dimitris which was brilliant - great service, v friendly and v tasty good value food. 

Also went to The Marble Arch (a couple we met in Brum recommended it as the best pub in Manchester). That was great too. Tasty beer brewed on site and marvellous fish, chips and mushy peas!

We loved Manchester - not spent much time there despite (because of?) coming from Liverpool. Great city.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Sep 21, 2010)

Glad you had fun, Manchester is indeed a fantastic place!


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 10, 2010)

Went to Dimitris last night. Despite it being there for so long I've never eaten there, a mate even worked there about 15 years ago. Nice place and very good food.


----------



## aspirationjones (Oct 13, 2010)

have they extended the place?

my wife said it looked bigger when she whizzed past last time she was on a course in Mcr


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 13, 2010)

aspirationjones said:


> have they extended the place?
> 
> my wife said it looked bigger when she whizzed past last time she was on a course in Mcr



No idea, never been in before now. Think there may have been an African place on the corner in the past though, Cachumba, so quite possibly.


----------



## Shevek (Oct 13, 2010)

yeah I live near there. The African place has gone and Dimitris has expanded. I go for my haircut in the Crown Arcade.


----------



## aspirationjones (Oct 14, 2010)

yeah, I used to go in that barbers too, underneath the spanish institute

I went to that African restaurant once, Jowata it was called, the food was good but it was a painful experience - things on the bill that we didn't ask for/that we thought were free - they didn't take cards but don't mention this until you pay, etc

Shame it has closed but I can see why it may have done


----------

